# curing smell



## stein_free (Apr 27, 2007)

hey everybody,   i put my grow in jars now  and i'm curiouse  . when they were growing they put off a heavy skunk smell and pine , they also smelled this way while hanging.  now that i've jared them they still have that smell but theres a green smell starting to come out . there still dry no mold or amonia smell but i was wondering if that green smell is the sugars and that breaking down  ????


----------



## Bubby (Apr 27, 2007)

Check out this article, and do a search for 'amonia' :http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83

Basically the smell is part of the curing process, but you'll want to air our the jars more often if you start noticing this.


----------



## stein_free (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks so the green smell is natural and if i start smelling amonia , mold etc.  air out more or even remove from jars for awhile


----------

